# Actual Rock Faces for DIY backgrounds



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm new here, and a budding aquascaper. I'm also a professional photographer and I furnish all kinds of textures to the 3D cgi community online for their modeling work. A major part of this is landscapes and so I have a huge data base of rock faces, cliff faces and stone textures, and also masonry textures as well.

I was looking for a light weight alternative to huge slabs of rock in my aquarium and found this forum. I looked through all the links on backgrounds and noticed alot of backgrounds that would be used in natural aquascapes or biotopes appear to have a very regular masonry look to them. So I thought maybe some of my texture photos would help to inspire more natural looking carvings and colors for backgrounds.

I'll post the most unusual one first until I can get the rest uploaded, these can be altered to fit any size aquarium with a good paint app, like Paint Shop Pro, or PhotoShop, which will also allow for a change in color as well....


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

whoops, how do you get an image to post?


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Oops, that didn't work.


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

..............


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

......... :-?

It adds a space at the end between the 5 and 3...and there was no ] at the end of the original post.


----------



## statik (Aug 11, 2008)

here you go

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelock/download.php?fileid=34789&key=6353


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

> So I thought maybe some of my texture photos would help to inspire more natural looking carvings and colors for backgrounds.


I agree with the idea of more natural looking backgrounds, but the sample you provided just looks like holey rock.


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

some more rockfaces

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 1&key=5139

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 2&key=8754

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 3&key=3303

:fish:


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 4&key=6337


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

The holey rock is a natural wind formed rock face, and would function really great for fish that like to hide... :fish:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the images are awesome. That's some nice work. I think it would look great for an aquarium background (except maybe for the one with snow, lol). Let's see some more. :thumb:


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, yeah, some of the locations are above 9,000ft, and even in the summer there is always some snow, especially if it rained at altitutdes below 9,000ft. Just ignore any snow you may see when designing your background....=p


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm gonna need to remember some of these pictures for when I tint the concrete for my BG.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe you could create some textures with more rounded rock compositions. I think carving this type of pattern in styrofoam is easier than the more angular and craggy stuff.


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll post some masonry with a somewhat natural look


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 01&key=284

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 02&key=407

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 3&key=1128

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/rrfilelo ... 4&key=5768


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh! Not what I had in mind but thanks for the effort. See the link.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=176125

How about some textures in river or creek areas just for the point of showing posters here what a good composition with rounded rocks looks like. It would be a big help. Find a place like in the photo with large and small rocks just for the purpose of inspiring background DIYers. Your supply is limitless I lived in the mountains in Colorado and I know whats there.


----------



## Zhann (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going out for a photo shoot Weds or Thurs this week and will be near the Crystal River. I'll try to get some addt'l shots of what you suggest. I may purchase a waterproof camera for some under water shots in the clearer water rivers and streams, who knows I may catch a trout or two on camera...


----------

